# Thinned bunker shots



## Tongo (Jun 23, 2015)

Greenside bunker shots are the weakest part of the game and its been particularly bad of late where its almost guaranteed that i'll take 2/3 shots to get the ball out. I do the usual lining the ball up with my back foot and attempting to strike an inch behind the ball but I either thin the shot into the lip or take too much sand and leave the ball in the bunker. 

Any tips?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2015)

You align the ball with your back foot?


----------



## Tongo (Jun 23, 2015)

bobmac said:



			You align the ball with your back foot?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I'm guessing that's not good then?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Yes. I'm guessing that's not good then?
		
Click to expand...

Its ok for chipping or pitching but not for bunkers.
Get the ball opposite your front foot and hit the sand 2-4 inches behind the ball going at least 2-3 inches deep.
You will need a firm full swing for this shot


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2015)

Get a 60 degree wedge as well.
That helps


----------



## Slab (Jun 23, 2015)

Disclaimer: Iâ€™m no expert 

No idea what ability you play to but as a higher handicap player I generally avoid an open stance, open face approach that seems popular with better players but 19/20 I'm out in one and heading towards the general direction of the flag 

For me its ball centre of stance, stance square to target with square club face and then typically a full swing hitting sand 1-2 in behind the ball & out it pops 

If I ever reach a level where holing/getting to gimmie range on bunker shots is stopping my handicap dropping then Iâ€™ll work on the finesse/deft shots out of sand, until then itâ€™s the one area I donâ€™t tinker with


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Get a 60 degree wedge as well.
That helps


Click to expand...

What are you doing in here?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 23, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Its ok for chipping or pitching but not for bunkers.
Get the ball opposite your front foot and hit the sand 2-4 inches behind the ball going at least 2-3 inches deep.
You will need a firm full swing for this shot
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly the technique that gets people in trouble when there isn't much sand.

Ive had so much more success playing the ball from the middle of my stance.   so much easier to control the low point of the swing by concentrating there.

This video has helped. 

[video=youtube;sYSqGwga-WA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYSqGwga-WA[/video]


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			This is exactly the technique that gets people in trouble when there isn't much sand.
		
Click to expand...

Did the OP say there wasn't much sand?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 23, 2015)

Just guarding against the bladed shot.   obviously he has it all wrong setting up off the back foot. 


Seve's key though it to hit under the ball, not behind it.   obviously the club must enter the sand behind the ball but he wants the club bottoming out under the ball. 

Been working a treat for me.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Seve's key though it to hit under the ball, not behind it.   obviously the club must enter the sand behind the ball but he wants the club bottoming out under the ball. 

Been working a treat for me.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. That's why I wrote 




			Get the ball opposite your front foot and hit the sand 2-4 inches behind the ball *going at least 2-3 inches deep*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tongo (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's advice this morning! Hopefully I wont need it next time out but, next time I do, I shall set up with the ball in the middle of my stance for bunkers with not much sand and nearer the front of my stance for bunkers with a decent amount of sand. Hopefully that'll help! As was highlighted earlier, i'm not looking to get every shot within a couple of feet of the flag, just simply to get the ball out first time.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 3, 2015)

Bit of a catharsis earlier this evening. Went into two bunkers, tried the new stance and got the ball out first time in both bunkers, the second from a horrible plugged lie. Really pleased! Thanks to those who offered advice cos it appears to have paid off.


----------

